# This mornings egg



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got three regular eggs and found this one in one of the nesting boxes, it was round like a milk dud, soft shelled, and when i broke the soft shell it was this white gel type egg shape inside. I have no clue who laid it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any body going in to molt or coming out? 

It might be the reason you're not getting an egg from each one every day. One of them might be having laying issues. And it can be hard to figure which one it is until you catch them straining. But laying an egg is straining.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are all finishing their molts lol. It happened before 6am so its either a tetra or a RSL as they are the only ones that lay early in the mornings.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I've never gotten all hens laying every day . The silkies lay once a few months, even with 14 i never got 14 eggs. I haven't seen my buff silkie in a nesting box since i got her so it might be her too. The silver silkie does lay when she isnt broody


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If they are just finishing their moots and coming back into lay it could just be their systems working something out. How old are the production hens? I find when they start to age they can start to have issues with their "plumbing" and weird eggs are the result.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> If they are just finishing their moots and coming back into lay it could just be their systems working something out. How old are the production hens? I find when they start to age they can start to have issues with their "plumbing" and weird eggs are the result.


So, true. My hatchery red star started having issues by the time she was 18 most old and was dead by two.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine usually last 3 lay cycles before they just can't do it anymore. They're very prone to internal laying and I've culled many for it. 
I do have one who is 5 years old and she looks about 80.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The RSL and two tetras are a year old last week.. The bantam EE's were 6-9 months old when i got them in September. The 2 silkies same age as EE's as i got them at the same place. The 2 standard EE's i have no clue how old they are. I dont even know if the silkies and bantams are a true age. 
I took the dry mash out as i started having all these problems after i switched to the new fiid( i had the old food out too as a few hens wouldn't eat the new food, they are back on nutrena layer crumble now. The RSL and tetras started laying last year i think maybe August.


----------

